# First run of a brand-new scratchbuilt engine...



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

*... in 12" to the foot scale!* I found this video posted on YouTube of the new A1 Pacific 60163 _Tornado_, built by the A1 Locomotive Trust in Darlington, England, moving under steam for the first time. Congratulations to the A1 Trust on a job well done! 



... or if that doesn't work, here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjuuad2ljoI


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

What can possibly be said about such an achievement? The fact that it exists at all is down to the perseverance and downright tenacity of the members of the group, who saw it through a LOAD of problems to what you see now - a brand-new, built-from-nothing express steam locomotive designed to haul long passenger trains on the mainlines of UK. 

Was Hael! 

tac 

PS - I paid for a rivet there somewhere....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

With high oil prices, maybe steamers will make a comeback using coal! Jerry


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been following this for a while. What an awesome idea!! I've even tried to figure out, if I were a Gazzillionare, which US loco would I build. Cab Forward or Big Boy would be cool, though a loco that size will only subject me to a lifetime off inquries on what am I over compinsating for. So, I'd probably go with a 4-6-2 Pacific. The question now is, which of the many to choose? Something unique, perhaps one of the streamlined models.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 07/31/2008 10:46 AM
I've been following this for a while. What an awesome idea!! I've even tried to figure out, if I were a Gazzillionare, which US loco would I build. Cab Forward or Big Boy would be cool, though a loco that size will only subject me to a lifetime off inquries on what am I over compinsating for. So, I'd probably go with a 4-6-2 Pacific. The question now is, which of the many to choose? Something unique, perhaps one of the streamlined models.




Get a three or four of you guys together, and you could afford it, easy! 
It's only money after all, eh? 

Over here we ALL know how rich you guys are, right? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 

tac


----------



## davidarf (Jan 2, 2008)

With a handle like "LNER Mallard", perhaps this should be on the short list. 











David


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 
Your insight is just too good. I actually have a set of plans and some of the castings for the B&O Coventry loco. I even went further and found additional info on the CINCINNATTIAN. I also like the Royal Blue.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

WWWWHHHHHHHHhhhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Beautiful!!! 

Even tho' it's not #700. 

tac


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

American streamline engine: the best Northern built would be my choice: N & W J class 611 if I had the money.....


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

charles, 

I agree, the Class J is an incredible locomotive. I have seen it is N & HO gauge. I have yet to see a mass produced B&O loco. I did get an article sent to me, acutally it was a PDF from a guy in GB who machined a Gauge 1 Cinncinatian. great job. If I were to really have the funds to build a 1:1 Loco, I would move towards one of the under-appreciated monsters. My vote goes to the B&O. 

Richard, I didn't mean to jack this thread, great topic for discussion, thank you. Did you read the coments from you-tube? My favorite was from the guy who credits his better half with sending him a txt that she heard a steam whistle on the day of this 1st run in the town it actually happened. The only thing I want to say to him is, "Awesome work dude!!, to teach you partner what a steam whistle actually sounds like, too cool!." 

P.S.S. I'm posting two more photos of the CINCINNATTIAN. 

Images courtesy of: http://www.ironhorse129.com/Friends/DavyCormack/BO_Presidents.htm


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, after spending a few minutes meditating on the two locos, 'Royal Blue' & 'Cincinnattian', I'm going for the 'Royal Blue'. I can't stop staring at those wonderfully incorporated steps in the front casing. Guess I need to get a couple winning lottery tickets this week. And according to Tac, we yanks are loaded. (Tac, I love your humour, hope you get mine) So, we only need three more lottery winners, who have an obsessive passion for steam, in three other states (besides Mass); to pull this off. Who's in? 

Sleepingly sarcasic, 

Kent 

*insert subliminal msg here* 

"Royal Blue, Royal Blue, Royal Blue"


----------



## davidarf (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent 
I began looking up details of the B&O steamliners - as I already have a rake of 1:32 B&O passenger cars - but the "Presidents" were huge and I am not sure that they would fit my garden railway - shame because they were superb looking machines. (Perhaps Mr Accucraft could be persuaded to do one in 1:32 - further track re-alignment may be needed) 
From this side of the pond, my number one contender is of course the LNER A4, but close on the heels is this beauty, the P2 - 








This one was later rebuilt with a streamlined front like the A4 








The photo is actually of another locomotive from the series because I could not find one of "Earl Marishal". 
Whilst great credit is rightly given to the Tornado project, there are some who have suggested that a rebuild of one of the P2s would have been an ideal candidate given that they were later "hacked" and turned into one of the ugliest classes of locomotives to run on the LNER. 
Best of luck with the lottery - I look forward to seeing you drive the Royal Blue. 
David


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember reading somewhere once that the A1 Trust actually was planning to build a P2 as their next locomotive after Tornado was built, taking advantage of the fact that the P2 and A1 shared a number of parts in common. Granted, that was a few years ago now and plans might have changed a bit since then. I'm guessing they're going to want to take some time to enjoy their new toy before they even consider getting started on the next project!


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

It never ceases to amaze me that Britons will dig deep to fund (re)construction of steam locomotives. Not just the re-creation of long-gone prototypes using existing bits, but a complete, from-the-ground-up scratchbuild like "Tornado". This, in a country which supposedly had less average disposable income than the US, higher cost of living, higher taxes, higher fuel prices, etc, etc. 

And it's not lottery winners funding these efforts, it's lots and lots of ordinary people subscribing to organizations like the A1 Trust. Just shows the depth of interest and dedication in the UK. 

End of lecture.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

By JoelB - 'It never ceases to amaze me that Britons will dig deep to fund (re)construction of steam locomotives. Not just the re-creation of long-gone prototypes using existing bits, but a complete, from-the-ground-up scratchbuild like "Tornado". This, in a country which supposedly had less average disposable income than the US, higher cost of living, higher taxes, higher fuel prices, etc, etc.' 

All totally true. 

'And it's not lottery winners funding these efforts, it's lots and lots of ordinary people subscribing to organizations like the A1 Trust. Just shows the depth of interest and dedication in the UK. End of lecture.' 

Ordinary people like me, fer'instance. 

It would probably surprise you to learn that over here we have easily four times more steam locomotives in operation that you do - some 2500 at the last count - many of them, in fact, almost 75% of them, mainline Class 1 railroad locomotives - steam and, surprise, surprise - even DIESEL!!! 

And many of us subscribe to assisting locomotives on YOUR side of the water, from the sheer love. I put my money where my heart is for three locos over the water - the CPR Royal Hudson #2860, the Santa Fe Northern #3751, and my beloved SP&S E-1, #700. 

My $$$ are exactly the same as yours. 

Best 

tac


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Tac, 
While you're in the mood, we could use some donations for our local rebuild project.


http://www.lasta.org/


Especially now when one of your £ is worth two $USD$./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

As Tac points out: 'It would probably surprise you to learn that over here we have easily four times more steam locomotives in operation that you do - some 2500 at the last count - many of them, in fact, almost 75% of them, mainline Class 1 railroad locomotives - steam and, surprise, surprise - even DIESEL!!! '. And we're not talking about a stuffed engine on a plinth, these are engines in daily use. Best of all, you don't have to go far (at least in North American terms) to find preserved steam engines. 

Of course, Great Britain did have one big advantage over the US in that mainline steam was active in one form or another for 10 - 20 years after it had vanished in North America, so there was a stock of engines available right around the time that the preservation movement was becoming prominent. Industrial steam lasted even longer. And, of course, there were pioneers such as the Bluebell Railway and people like Dai Woodham (owner of the Barry scrapyard in Wales) who was instrumental in saving many, many locomotives. We never had anything like that over here. 

And, IMHO, there is something about the national character in Britain that is interested in saving the past, not throwing it away as soon as the next new thing comes along. At least those are my memories of the UK, I would hope that this attitude hasn't changed.


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

It is true that the UK had some very successful pioneers who had the advantage of a few more years of mainline steam, but even with these advantages, the amount of preserved, operating, and even recreated locomotives is truely astonishing. Though it may be a bit of a sore spot, it must be said that in the years since Pennsylvania K-4 1361 last steamed, the Tornado society built a completely new locomotive and have steamed it. That is impressive. And then there is the Bluebell, where two extinct classes of locomotives are rising again, one (a 2-6-2T) from a tenderless 2-6-0, and the other (a 4-4-2) from a boiler and a few other odd bits and pieces. 

This 'can do' attitude also certainly extends into the narrow gauge world as well. The Ffestiniog lamented the loss of the single Fairlie 'Taliesin', so they built a new one with a very few components from the original. The same story holds with the mourned loss of all of the Manning Wardle tanks of the Lynton and Barnstaple; a replica is under construction. The Corris Railway recently had a replica locomotive built for use on their restored line. And perhaps more astonishing is the reassembly of Dinorwic Hunslet 'Lady Madcap' which is presently underway some 50 odd years since the locomotive was broken up for spare parts. I wish this attitude would spread across the pond...


----------



## james brodie (Mar 28, 2008)

Dear Sir, If you want an ugly engine look in your own back yard at the Q class! 
Don't knock the rebuilds did you ever work them or any other Thompson engine? 
Try studying the reason for rebuilds and the working conditions and materials to hand 
Has part2 not got a photo of Earl Marischal. 
Retired steam driver and very definitely North Eastern flavoured. JB.(and a Yorkshireman to boot)


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE - Hey Tac, While you're in the mood, we could use some donations for our local rebuild project. 

http://www.lasta.org/ 

Especially now when one of your £ is worth two $USD$. END QUOTE 

Done.  

tac


----------



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to check out waleswest.com to see what we have added to our list over here in the deep south.The Diamondhead bunch usually run over to ride this train every January. 

Jerry


----------



## Havoc (Jan 2, 2008)

The english do have a tradition of conservation, something that is lacking almost everywhere else. Only they can do it, other nations may try it, only they will actually go to the finish. I have visited the UK sever times and it just continues to amaze you what they can accomplish. They also got the legal structures in place for it since times long gone. But for tradition they are unbeatable. You cannot imagine that some traditions from the middla-ages are kept alive as if this is normal but there it is and nobody asks questions around it. That's why they can do it. 

I'm looking forward to the second steam engine in use in Belgium. They have been talking about it for 20 years at least. But I fear talking about it will be the only thing done about it. Just like the museum for the railroad: we are talking about it since 1960...


----------

